# Fall, Sunrise & Mayflies



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than the crisp, Fall air moving in and the _callibaetis_ starting to hatch.

This is a 5:1 supermacro of a male:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very, very nice Brett. :_O=: 

Congrats on the new born....good job! 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love it thresh..

Good job.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks .45 on both counts - I realize the mayfly is probably not as beautiful to you as a healthy nightcrawler but I do what I can. 

Much appreciated Sawsman - hope you've been up in the hills this Fall.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeepers, that' a goodun!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you Wyo and Rictanica. Here's another recent one:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are crystal clear. How do you like that Tamron lens? Nice shots, as always.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks RnF. My favorite macro lens continues to be the Tokina 100mm ATX Pro.

I use it whenever I can because it's small, light, and razor sharp. All 100mm macros do have 1 problem area though, and that is working distance. At 1:1 your subject will be about 11 or 12 inches in front of the lens using the 100 or 105mm glass. Supermacro techniques usually shorten this distance considerably, and a lot of subjects in the wild just will not tolerate a lens within 12", let alone the 4" or 5" that is usually the case w/ magnification.

The Tamron is a good lens, probably about 90% as sharp as the Tokina IMO. It's twice as big and twice and heavy, but at 1:1 it has 19" of working distance since it's a 180mm. It's my go-to glass with subjects that are more spooky.

The best of both worlds is the Nikon 200mm AF Micro, but it's made in small quantities and is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty rare picture.....

I've never seen a bug wearing a hard-hat and safety glasses.... :?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Threshershark. I had the Tamron 90mm and loved it, I would rather have the 180mm though. That Tokina lens looks interesting for sure.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Tokina makes 2 lenses that smoke the competition. Not only the non-camera brand competition, but Nikon & Canon too.

I'd take the Tokina 100mm macro over the Nikon 105 VR and the Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS USM, both of which cost double.

The Tokina 11-16mm also beats the Nikon 12-24 and Canon 10-22 as well as all the other crop-factor wide zooms.

Tokina's 80-400mm zoom isn't quite as good as Nikon's 80-400 or Canon's 100-400, but it's about 90% as good for 1/3 the price too.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Good to know, I don't mind off brand lenses. I will have to look into some Tokina lenses. All though I may be limited since I have a sony camera 

You know of any old manual focus macros that are solid?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The only older lens I've used is the Nikon 105mm AF Micro, built from 1990-2007. It's an autofocus lens, but is the old style driven with a mechanical focus screw (no internal focus motor). Manual focus is excellent, and it has a physical manual focus setting on the barrel. It's an oustanding lens. Pro build quality, sells used for around $450.

Are you shooting an Alpha mount? I've heard pretty good things about Sony's 100mm macro but have never used one, and I noticed they priced it similar to Nikon and Canon's.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually a NEX E Mount, but they are coming out with an E-Mount to Alpha Mount adapter that retains auto focus.

A lot of people use older lenses on the NEX line due to not having many options because it is still new. A macro lens is the only lens I would want to manual focus on. So I was curious.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

As always great pictures.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fine work Brett


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow you take great pictures.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Moose, Hells, and Klacc - hope you all are having a fine Fall season.


----------

